# Problem Excel Dropdownliste und Hyperlinks



## gmasuch (7. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ich möchte eine Übersicht zu verschiedenen Dateien in einer Excel Liste führen.
Ich habe beispielsweise 10 Dokumente hinterlegt und möchte diese in einer Auswahllsite öffnen.
Die Auswahlliste habe ich mittels eines Bereiches, dem ich einen Namen definiert habe erzeugt. Leider werden die Links aus der Liste nicht übernommen, so dass ich darüber keine Datei öffnen kann.

Kann mir jemand einen Tip geben, wie ich das realisieren kann?

Ein weiteres Problem ist, das wenn ich einen normalen Link öffne, was meistens auch Excel Listen sind, immer im Excel ein neues Vollbild des Dokuments erzeugt wird. 
Kann ich auch ein Fenster mit dem Dokument öffnen ?


Vielen Dank im Voraus

gmasuch


----------



## CanYouHelpMe (9. Mai 2007)

Hi

stimmt, die Links werden nicht übernommen, aber über die Position z.B. in der Lisbox kann auf die entsprechende Position innerhalb der Liste zurückgegriffen und z.B. dem Open-Befehl als Pfad und Name übergeben werden...


----------



## gmasuch (9. Mai 2007)

Das klingt sehr interssant, aber cih weiss nicht wie ich den open Befehl dort integriere.

Ich hänge mal eine kleine Testdatei an, hoffe Du kannst mir das daran mal demonstrieren.

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## gmasuch (11. Mai 2007)

nochmal zum Verständnis, ich definiere einen Namen für einen Bereich,  jede Zelle beinhaltet Hyperlinks.
danach gehe ich an die Stelle, an der ich meine Auswahl nutzen möchte und definiere für diese Zelle den Gültigkeitsbereich (Daten --> Gültigkeit) dann gebe ich unter Gültikeitskriterien den wert Liste zulassen. Bei Quelle gebe ich =Namen ein. (meinen definierten Bereich.
Die enstande Liste funktioniert Super, nur das der hinterlegte Hyperlink nicht funktioniert.
Wie kann kann ich zu diesem Hyperlink springen? oder muss ich etwas mit VBA entwickeln ? (Was mir schwer fällt) 

Wäre nett, wenn mal jemand etwas dazu sagt .

Vielen Dank im Voraus gmasuch


----------

